# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Tremor bij kinderen

## joop kusters

hallo ben een papa van een zoon van 7 wie kan mijn meer vertellen 
over kinderen met een tremor probleem zit in de fam maar hij heeft er veel last
van op school zijn er goeden middelen hoor het graag van jullie

----------


## katje45

> hallo ben een papa van een zoon van 7 wie kan mijn meer vertellen 
> over kinderen met een tremor probleem zit in de fam maar hij heeft er veel last
> van op school zijn er goeden middelen hoor het graag van jullie


Hallo,

Heel vervelend dat jullie zoon last heeft van een tremor. Komt je zoon ook bij een neuroloog hiervoor, zodat jullie de neuroloog kunnen vragen of hij in aanmerking komt voor een middel en hoe de ervaringen daarmee zijn ?
Wens je in ieder geval veel sterkte!

----------


## joop kusters

dankje voor het reageren maar neuroloog is hij al als kind van 3 geweest maar zijden dat het niet veel aan te doen is en dat we terug moeten komen als hij er meer last van zou hebben nu op school merk dat hij er veel last van heeft maar wat ik niet zoek of dan ik hem aan de betablokers of anderen rommel wil geven om dat dat toch schade kan hebben geloof zekers dat er een op lossing moet zijn niet dat het helemaal over gaat maar veel wel maar denk dat we maar eerst maar naar de kinder arts terug gaan maar hoop toch via deze weg mensen die goeden ervaringen daar mee hebben maar spreek julle knufff joop kusters

----------


## katje45

> dankje voor het reageren maar neuroloog is hij al als kind van 3 geweest maar zijden dat het niet veel aan te doen is en dat we terug moeten komen als hij er meer last van zou hebben nu op school merk dat hij er veel last van heeft maar wat ik niet zoek of dan ik hem aan de betablokers of anderen rommel wil geven om dat dat toch schade kan hebben geloof zekers dat er een op lossing moet zijn niet dat het helemaal over gaat maar veel wel maar denk dat we maar eerst maar naar de kinder arts terug gaan maar hoop toch via deze weg mensen die goeden ervaringen daar mee hebben maar spreek julle knufff joop kusters


Hallo,

Bestaat er ook geen patientenvereniging voor mensen met tremor ? Dan kan je misschien naar een arts die gespecialiseerd is daarin. Die weten meestal ook hoe het zit met medicijnen ed..
Sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Joop,

Heb je inmiddels al tips gevonden die helpen voor je zoon?

* http://86038.forums.motigo.com/?action=index en http://www.kinderneurologie.eu/forum/index.php zijn forums over tremors, misschien dat je daar ervaringen en tips kan uitwisselen?
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=56336#post56336 dit is een artikel over essentiele tremor, ik heb het aangevuld met informatie specifiek gericht op kinderen 

Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Mich1

Hallo Joop,

Ik ben een (besloten) Facebook groep gestart voor lotgenoten met een essentiële tremor. De groepsnaam = essentiële tremor, hoe ga je ermee om ? Mocht je de groep niet vinden, contacteer me dan via PM en dan zal ik je de juiste link sturen.

Groeten

Mich

----------

